# Ascension Adhesive Skins - Residue Sticking to the Skis



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I get some residue when the bases aren't waxed enough. Try stipping the bases and cleaning them very well. Hotwax your skis and keep them waxed to keep that from happening again. Also - never leave the skins on your skis for a long period of time unless you are climbing a skin track. Take them off when you are done. I also do not put skins on at home before heading out to the hills to ski. Same thing can happen again.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Wild*

My wife ripped her skins after bringing them into the !0th Mtn hut over nite.
Couldnt scrape it off nothing worked until we tried Wild Turkey and a 3M pad.
Came off like warm butter. The skins worked great the rest of the weekend.


----------

